# Aproxima Vitima



## Yereke

Hello, everyone

I live in Canada and am planning to travel to Rio in summer. Does anyone know if I could buy a TV-series "Aproxima Vitima" on DVD once I get there? I watched many Brazilian series and this one I especially like. Will they have English subtitles? What would be the right place to go to look for them?

And what transportation should I use to get to a hotel in downtown from the aiport?

Your replies would be much appreciated!

All the best

Yereke


----------



## warlock233

Hi,

This was a soap opera that was aired for probably about almost 1 year. I'm not sure if it would be available in DVD, as it would have to a lot of DVDs for all the episodes to fit.

You can try to look for it on MercadoLivre Brasil - Onde comprar e vender de Tudo (kinda like Ebay), but you would have to speak portuguese or get someone who speaks it to help you. Probably you won't find anything "official"... just someone who recorded it and burnt all episodes into many DVDs.

Can't comment much about transportation in Rio, but every time I go there the speaker announce repeats frenetically not to take the cabs outside the airport and get one from the counters inside the gate.
They are probably way more expensive, but I guess it's worth not to risk.

Cheers


----------

